# Spss 17 For Engineers



## CVLMASTER (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






أقدم لكم النسخة الأحدث من البرنامج الاحصائي الشهير SPSS 17 طازجة وجديدة

SPSS هي اختصار للأحرف اللاتينية الأولى من اسم "الحزم الإحصائية للعلوم الاجتماعية" ، وهي حزم حاسوبية متكاملة لإدخال البيانات وتحليلها.
وتستخدم عادة في جميع البحوث العلمية التي تشمل على العديد من البيانات الرقمية ولا تقتصر على البحوث الاجتماعية فقط بالرغممن أنها أنشأت أصلاًلهذا الغرض ، ولكن اشتمالها على معظم الاختباراتالإحصائية ( تقريباً ) وقدرتها الفائقة في معالجة البيانات وتوافقها مع معظم البرمجيات المشهورة جعل منها أداةفاعلة لتحليل شتى أنواع البحوث العلمية . 
وتستطيع SPSS قراءة البيانات من معظم أنواع الملفات لتستخدمه الاستخراج النتائج على هيئة تقارير إحصائية أو أشكال بيانية أو بشكل توزيع اعتدالي أو إحصاءاً وصفياً بسيطاً أو مركباً وتستطيع الحزم جعل التحليل الإحصائي مناسباً للباحث المبتدئ والخبير على حد سواء . 
ويعتبرمحرر بيانات الـ SPSS الواجهة الأولية للحزم ، وهي واجهة تشبه الجداول الإلكترونيةوتستخدم لإدخال البيانات الخام لأول مرة . ومن خلال المحرر يمكن قراءة البيانات وتعديلها أو تغيرها التعامل مع المتغيرات وتسميتها أو تغير أسمائها ومن خلال محرر البيانات تحفظ ملفات البيانات وتسمى ملفات بيانات Data files ولا يستطيع هذا الملف استخراج أي نوع من النتائج ، وإنما النتائج ترسل إلى نوع آخر من الملفات وهي ملفات المخرجات . 
وملفات المخرجات Output files تحوي على جميع النتائج التي تتم بعد أي عملية إحصائية ، وفي كل مرة يطلب البرنامج من المستخدم حفظ الملف أو حذفه،ويوصى بعدم حفظ جميع ملفات المخرجات إلا ما يحتاجه الباحث أو المستخدم بصفةمستمرة وبعد أن يتأكد من صحة النتائج أما ملفات البيانات فإنه يجب حفظها بأكثر منملف والحفاظ عليها نظراً لان فقدها يؤدي إلى إعادة الإدخال كاملاًبعكس ملفات المخرجات التي لا يتطلب استرجاعها سوى استرجاع العمليةالإحصائية، وطلب النتائج منالبرنامج . وفي النسخ الأخيرةمن الـ SPSS يمكن التعامل مع المخرجات ( بيانات أورسومات ) وتعديلها في نظام شجري جميل وسهل يمكن التحكم فيه بكل يسر وسهولة . 
ومنخلال قائمة الأوامر وخيارات البرنامج يستطيع الاختيار بين العديد من عمليات تعديل البيانات وتشكيلها وبين الاختبارات الإحصائية المتعددة وأنواع كثيرة من الرسوم البيانية الجميلة . 
وعموما: فإنه يمكن إجمال مراحل تحليل البيانات بالخطوات التالية:
1- ترميز البيانات.
2- إدخال البيانات في الـ SPSS.
3- اختيارالاختبار أو الشكل المناسب.
4- تحديد المتغيرات المرادتحليلها.

الجديد في هذه النسخة
Improved Research and Reporting Tools
Multiple imputation of missing values: allows you to quickly and accurately estimate data where entries are missing for better results (In SPSS Missing Values add-on module)
Enhanced Syntax Editor: create, correct, and test syntax with a minimum of errors in shorter time
Improved Microsoft Office integration: create cleanly formatted Office reports faster for timely delivery to decision makers

More accessible to both business users and expert statistical programmers
Custom Dialog Builder: quickly create new interfaces for custom or existing SPSS procedures, making it easier for beginners and generalists to drive results
SPSS EZ RFM™ add-on: boost direct marketing and sales efforts by enabling marketers to easily perform recency, frequency, and monetary value (RFM) analysis

Easier Enterprise Integration, Deployment and Management
Deeper integration between SPSS Statistics and SPSS Predictive Enterprise Services™: allows teams using SPSS Statistics and Clementine® from SPSS Inc. to work seamlessly together, with options that allow you to deploy the very best models from each product
Extended administration tools: control and optimize the performance of SPSS Statistics Server and quickly pinpoint bottlenecks and issues
Additional multi-threaded procedures: improved performance on multi-core hardware allows more efficient data preparation, analysis, and report creation

LINKS FOR DOWNLOADING
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HW5V0QN4

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FGHLAUZL

OR 

http://rapidshare.com/files/151738870/SPSS.Statistics.v17.Multilingual-EQUiNOX.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/151738863/SPSS.Statistics.v17.Multilingual-EQUiNOX.part2.rar








الموضوع منقول للأمانة لتعم الفائدة والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





والآن مع هدية الموضوع 3 كتب شرح للبرنامج أكثر من رائعة

اليكم هذا الكتاب القيم عن البرنامج وكيفية استخدامه

Using SPSS for Windows: Data Analysis and Graphics






http://rapidshare.com/files/11626400/usingspss4win2.rar





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




كتاب متميز ايضا عن البرنامج

SPSS Survival Manual: A Step By Step Guide to Data Analysis Using SPSS for Windows (Version 10






http://www.4shared.com/account/file/48671916/c533357b/SPSSSurvivalManual.html






والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





A Handbook of Statistical Analyses Using SPSS






http://ifile.it/78bh0s/a_handbook_of_statistical_analysis_using_spss.rar





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





وصلات فلاشات الشرح هنا تيسيراً لمن يريد كل ما عليك هو حفظ الفلاشات save flash

Installing and Using SPSS

Installing SPSS - Regular
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/InstallSPSSBig.swf

Installing SPSS - Graduate Pack
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/InstallSPSSGrad.swf

Starting SPSS
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/StartSPSS.swf

Renewing The License Code
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/renew.swf

SPSS Help
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/SPSSHelp.swf

Typing In Data
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/TypeDataSPSS.swf

Import Text Files
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/ImportTextFiles.swf

Import POR Files
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/por_files.swf

Using Excel to Read in Text Data
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/ExcelRead.swf

Output and Word
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/OutputWindowSPSS.swf

Edit Graphs
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/EditGraphs.swf

Edit Graphs - Interactive
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/edit_i.swf





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





Data Manipulation

Selecting Cases
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/SelectCases.swf

Sorting Cases
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/SortCases.swf

Standardizing Data
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/StandCent.swf

Transformation of Data
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/ComputingNewVar.swf

Split File
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/split_file.swf

Variable and Value Labels
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/LabelsAndValues.swf

Recode Variables
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/Recode.swf

Random Sample of The Data
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/random_sample.swf

Using SPSS to Find Probabilities and Inverse CDF
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/cdf.swf

Using SPSS to Find Probabilities and Inverse CDF - BINOMIAL
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/binom.swf

Creating an ID variable
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/id1.swf

Creating A Population Variable
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/id1.swf

Stacking Variables
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/stack.swf

Restructure Data
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/restructure.swf

Restructure Data Ex- 15-7.
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/restr1.swf





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





Data Manipulation

Descriptive Statistics
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/DescriptiveStatsSPSS.swf

Exploratory Analysis 1
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/ExploreOne.swf

Exploratory Analysis 2
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/ExploreTwo.swf

Histograms
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/HistogramSPSS.swf

One Sample T test
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/OneSampleTTest.swf

Sampling With and Without Replacement
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/randomdata_discrete.swf

Determining the number of populations sampled
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/npop.swf

Histograms-Interactive
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/histo_i.swf

Scatter plot
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/Scatter.swf

Scatter plot - Interactive
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/scatter_i.swf

Box Plot
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/SimpleBoxplotSPSS.swf

Two Sample T Test
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/TwoSampleTTest.swf

Box Plot - Interactive
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/box_spss.swf

Frequency Tables
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/Frequencies.swf

Matrix Scatter Plot
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/MatrixScatter.swf

Modified DigiDot Plots
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/digidot.swf

Paired T Test
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/PairedTtest.swf

Compute Normal Probabilities
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/norm_probc.swf

Compute Z value Given a Probability
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/inverse_normalc.swf






والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





Regression Analysis

Simple Linear Regression
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/SimpleLinearReg.swf

Levene Test
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/LeveneTest.swf

Plotting Residuals
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/PlottingResiduals.swf

Plotting Predicted v Observed
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/ObsPredYPlotX.swf

Regression Diagnostics
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/RegDiagnostics.swf

Equality of Variance – old
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/equal.swf

New Equality of Variance
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/equal1.swf

Multiple Linear regression
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/MultipleLinearReg.swf

Multi-colinearity
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/multicollinearity.swf

Contours
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/contour.swf

Contour1
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/contour1.swf

Box-Cox Transformation
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/box.swf

Diagnostics for Problem Points
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/problem_points.swf

Constrained Regression
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/constrained.swf

All Possible Subsets (old)
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/allp.swf

All Possible Subsets (New)
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/allpos1.swf






والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





Advanced Topics In Regression

Logistic Regression
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/LogisiticReg.swf

Partial F Tests
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/SimSevBetas.swf

Bootstrap 1
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/boot1.swf

Bootstrap 2
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/boot2.swf

Durbin - Watson
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/durbin.swf

Analysis of Covariance
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/ANCOVA.swf

Analysis of Covariance
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/ancova_1.swf

Predicted Mean Squares
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/predms1.swf

Testing Custom Hypotheses
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/custom1.swf

Graphing in Analysis of Covariance
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/an_plts.swf






والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





Analysis of Variance

Simple ANOVA 
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/OneWayANOVA.swf

Post Hoc Tests
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/MCP.swf

ANOVA with Interaction
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/ANOVAInteraction.swf

Sign Test
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/SignTest.swf

Kruskal - Wallis Test
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/KruscalWallis.swf

ANOVA - GLM
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/glm.swf

Expected Marginal Means
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/emm.swf

Testing Custom Hypotheses
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/custom_hyp.swf

Type I, II, III, IV Sums of Squares
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/sofs.swf

Box Cox For ANOVA or ANCOV
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/box_anova.swf






والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






Additional Topics in ANOVA & Analysis of Covariance
Testing Equality of Variance (OLD)
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/ANCOVAeqVAR.swf

Testing Equality of Variance (NEW)
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/hov1.swf

Hotelling t 2 test
http://stat.tamu.edu/~mspeed/spss/hota.swf

Model Validation
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/modelval.swf

Design Matrix & Reduced Design Matrix
http://distdell4.ad.stat.tamu.edu/spss_1/design.swf






الموضوع منقول للأمانة ولتعم الفائدة والله الموفق


----------



## ali jaradat (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الجهد الكبير 
ولكن هل من امثلة عن علاقات ومراحل وكيفة الاستفادة من البرنامج
في ما يخص ادارة المشاريع 
بمعنى:
في اي مراحل المشروع يجب علي كمخطط او مدير او مشرف مشروع اللجوء للبرنامج 
وماذا علي انا اتوقع منه ان يعطيني كنيتيجة لذلك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الجهد الكبير و الرائع


----------



## abuyaas (8 نوفمبر 2008)

slam barak allah lak 3ala hatehe el 3amal olake 7ab 3aref kaf bastate3 a7melhen mn el sşte ay program bakdar a7melhen


----------



## foratfaris (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اضم صوتي للاخ علي .. 
(شكرا على الجهد الكبير 
ولكن هل من امثلة عن علاقات ومراحل وكيفة الاستفادة من البرنامج
في ما يخص ادارة المشاريع 
بمعنى:
في اي مراحل المشروع يجب علي كمخطط او مدير او مشرف مشروع اللجوء للبرنامج 
وماذا علي انا اتوقع منه ان يعطيني كنتيجة لذلك)


----------



## eng_houssam (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## CVLMASTER (4 يناير 2009)

ali jaradat قال:


> شكرا على الجهد الكبير
> ولكن هل من امثلة عن علاقات ومراحل وكيفة الاستفادة من البرنامج
> في ما يخص ادارة المشاريع
> بمعنى:
> ...





أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> شكرا على الجهد الكبير و الرائع





abuyaas قال:


> slam barak allah lak 3ala hatehe el 3amal olake 7ab 3aref kaf bastate3 a7melhen mn el sşte ay program bakdar a7melhen





foratfaris قال:


> اضم صوتي للاخ علي ..
> (شكرا على الجهد الكبير
> ولكن هل من امثلة عن علاقات ومراحل وكيفة الاستفادة من البرنامج
> في ما يخص ادارة المشاريع
> ...





eng_houssam قال:


> مشكور أخي على المشاركة الرائعة





مشكورين 
مشكورين مشكورين 
مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين
مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين 
مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين
مشكورين مشكورين 
مشكورين






اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين











​


----------



## ali333207 (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا عمل مميز


----------



## المك نمر (26 فبراير 2009)

مجهود رائع وجبار ويدل على روعة صاحبه


----------



## gafel (27 فبراير 2009)

أخواني جميعاً البرنامج هو للتحليل الأحصائي ويستخدمه طلبة الدراسات العليا في الماجستير والدكتوراه في كل الأختصاصات وكما هو واضح من الروابط التي أدرجها لكم الزميلcvlmaster وقد بذل جهدا عظيما في موضوعه العملاق هذا لأني شخصيا قد أستخدمت هذا البرنامج في بحثي للماجستير والذي وضعته لكم على موقعنا الجميل هذا وأقدر أهمية وعظمة هذا البرنامج وهذه المشاركة


----------



## antary (13 مارس 2009)

شكراً على الكتب القيمة فى الإحصاء - سأقوم بدراسة كورس الإحصاء للحصول على الدكتوراه فى إدارة المشاريع بعد عدة أشهر وآمل أن تساعدنى تلك الكتب القيمة .


----------



## mkn (15 مارس 2009)

*الرابط لا يعمل*

rapidshare Part #2 Link not working , Pls update it again.
Regards


----------

